# Helmets needed?



## JHripper (Jun 7, 2009)

safety gear is demeaning, makes one weak


----------



## JerkmyBait (Jun 14, 2011)

PFDs are not really needed. I prefer those orange water wings myself.


----------



## brownthestout4 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not saying it makes you weak, I'm saying it means that you're going in expecting shit to go down. You can't go into class 5 with that attitude. I think what it does is keep your head in that game.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

brownthestout4 said:


> I'm not saying it makes you weak, I'm saying it means that you're going in expecting shit to go down. You can't go into class 5 with that attitude. I think what it does is keep your head in that game.


I find it difficult to keep my head in the game when it is no longer intact. However, I generally skydive without a parachute, finding I only need one if I think I'm going to need it.


----------



## brownthestout4 (Sep 25, 2011)

You can't be running the brown like a pussy


----------



## JHripper (Jun 7, 2009)

MikeG said:


> I find it difficult to keep my head in the game when it is no longer intact. However, I generally skydive without a parachute, finding I only need one if I think I'm going to need it.


Skydiving without a parachute is just a plain dumb idea.


----------



## brownthestout4 (Sep 25, 2011)

Agreed. Don't hate when you do something like that.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

brownthestout4 said:


> You can't go into class 5 with that attitude. I think what it does is keep your head in that game.


OK, I'll take a peek under the bridge...

Come back after you've spent some time to acquire the skills and run some Class V without a helmet and let us know how it worked out for you.

I'm a rafter, for cryin out loud, and anytime I've got a reasonable chance of having a 600 - 800 lbs of aluminum frame, drybox with pointy corners, oarlocks, and other gear come over on my head or get thrown into it, I wear a helmet. I think the general consensus is that we don't expect trouble, but are ready for it if it happens.

-AH


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

You can be an effective kayaker wearing a helmet and not expect to screw up! It's the mind set you take! Plan and hope for the best but always be prepared for the worst or you're chances of being tomorrow's headlines are probable! If your going to be active in high risk sports try and minimize the "Heman ignorance" effect and your chances of surviving many years of enjoyment drastically increase!


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Well said Andy!


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

I wear a biker helmet because I am English and the front thingy stops people from staring at my crooked teeth.


----------



## brownthestout4 (Sep 25, 2011)

But you don't look as cool with safety wear


----------



## JHripper (Jun 7, 2009)

Wearing helmets is like going to the ski mountain in jeans, you look dumb, are un functional, and are expecting something bad to happen. I think people just need to harden up.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

brownthestout4 said:


> Does anyone here actually wear a helmet? I know most people do, but to me if you do it seems like you're going in expecting to screw up. Your opinion?... Same for PFDs?...


A PFD, helmet, parachute and a gun are nice to have around when you need them, instead of becoming a victim of denial, thinking nothing bad could ever happen to me.


----------



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

Not wearing your helmet is just asking for trouble. Finding rocks with your head is part of the sport as I have found my fair share. I would rather look dumb and return home for the night then have to spend time and money in the ER. Fortunately I have only had one really bad hit but I cracked my helmet and had a concussion from it. Plus carrying safety equipment is not a bad idea when shit hits the fan, better to be prepared then have to jury-something on the spot. The motto of the crew that I boat with is safety third, and that is because the first two rules that we follow are safety and safety. I hope that I am not reading your obit some day soon!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

raymo said:


> A PFD, helmet, parachute and a gun are nice to have around when you need them, instead of becoming a victim of denial, thinking nothing bad could ever happen to me.


Oh ya, and a condom for those first descents.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

This one time I forgot my helmet and my head got stuck under the boat. I had to cut it off to survive.


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

brownthestout4, please continue to not wear a helmet or pfd, with any luck the gene pool will not be further poluted.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

brownthestout4 said:


> But you don't look as cool with safety wear


Well, since your appearance seems to be of paramount importance to you, I would suggest you never wear a helmet.....besides you don't really need it in Connecticut anyway...it's not like you have whitewater.

I think people who don't wear the proper safety gear are the one's who don't look "as cool".....in fact you look like an idiot.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

In my first season of kayaking white water I've found rocks on the bottom with my helmet twice in class III water. My rolls came right up and I didn't have to go get stitches or worse.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

If you think your cooler than this guy:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/a-rough-day-on-the-river-and-lessons-learned-39119.html
Ditch the helmet.

As for me and my head, we'll be in a WRSI.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

*interesting topic*

Years ago we were road scouting the House Rock run on the Gallatin and saw a dude kayaking the run with no helmet! We are at the takeout debating the merits of a bike shuttle (lots of truck traffic and no shoulder) when a pickup with a k1 and a dude pulls in. Takes a good look in the camper (as I remembered later) and offers to give us a ride to the put in. Flirts with my wife a little (not so much as I would get pissed) on the way up while telling us he is the no helmet kayaker. Truck is coincidently broken into when we get to TO. Trick tailgate saves bikes probably. 

Didn't lose too much, spare paddle (blades were delaming and the shaft was way too stiff (gave him tendonitus I hope)) and a couple of crazy creek chairs, didn't even notice till we got to camp.

Checked in w/ police, kayak shops a little. Not too much. Had rivers to run, didn't want to push our luck too much and I wasn't packing that trip. Thought we might get to Canada. Crazy man.


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

from Connecticut, no doubt


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I used to think my helmet made me look dorky... then I mounted my GoPro to it and now I know it makes me look dorky. But without the helmet where would I mount the GoPro?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

brownthestout4 said:


> Does anyone here actually wear a helmet? I know most people do, but to me if you do it seems like you're going in expecting to screw. Your opinion?... Same for PFDs?...


Re-read Brown's post. You all got it wrong. I, for one, always wear a rubber when I'm runnin' the gnar so I can safely put-in at the take-out with the ladies, if you know what I'm sayin.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

"Normally I wear protection, but then I figured, when am I going to make it back to Haiti?"

Saturday Night Live - Bad Idea Jeans Season: 16 - Video


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I think there's always some merit to the minimalist approach. That's at the root of kayaking. 

I say just wear at least the minimal protection that's expected (helmet and PFD) right now, and enjoy it while it lasts. 

Before long, you'll be crazy not to boat with a Floatection*™ *Anti-Ballistic Bullet-Resistent Suit and Helmet (with alumina visor), flair gun, waterproof pocket-chainsaw, grapple gun and emergency scuba air supply. You will scarcely be able to leave the house without your $150,000 of gear, because if you do, you won't find a shuttle-buddy, and you'll be belittled by all the other boaters for being a danger to yourself and others.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Shit happens wear a helmet if not you could have half your brain floating down the river! dont be cocky i wouldnt wana be the one rescuing you!


----------



## dustyrivers (Jun 5, 2009)

Nobody looks cool kayaking.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dustyrivers said:


> Nobody looks cool kayaking.


Best post EVER.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Best post EVER.


Hardly. I look so bad ass kayaking it's stupid. As a matter of fact, I look so cool, girls are afraid to talk to me. Crazy you ask? No, just how it is. At the takeout I usually talk about how good at kayaking I am, and they just have to walk away because my awesomeness is overwhelming. I'm fairly intimidating though, and this could attribute to the fact that all you girls are too scared to compliment me. 

Seriously, that post you are talking about is nonsense! Everybody looks cooler wearing a skirt sopping wet. Just remember, you don't look as good as I do. I bought a Bombflow shirt, its stout and brown. I'm basically bros with Evan Garcia and Fred Gnarquist, MD.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> I'm a rafter, for cryin out loud, and anytime I've got a reasonable chance of having a 600 - 800 lbs of aluminum frame, drybox with pointy corners, oarlocks, and other gear come over on my head or get thrown into it, I wear a helmet. I think the general consensus is that we don't expect trouble, but are ready for it if it happens.
> 
> -AH


Andy, I think that this is sort of a different story, since you're a rafter. That's some dangerous stuff there. I went rafting once and I was petrified, for exactly the reasons you described. I wore a full face helmet, elbow pads, and a diaper. We were lucky to come out alive. Kayaking, however, I usually wear a t-shirt and a hairtie. Wouldn't want my locks getting in the way of my good looks.

Also, sorry that I called you a rafter. I meant no offense.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

No offense taken, Leif. Thanks for reminding me of the other key piece of safety equipment.

What I meant to say up above is, "I wear a helmet _*and* a diaper."_


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

As an Eagle Scout and a former Air Force Academy Cadet, I feel like my opinion is more important than any one elses.. So listen up bitches, the only 3 things I think about when looking at a rapid is:

1. Only bitches scout.
2. Juice Sauce.
3. How good do I want to look when running this stout.

If you're even thinking about a helmet you shouldn't be kayaking.. You're not cool enough. You should be thinking about how jacked and swoll you are and how much better you are than everyone else.


----------

